# O Roxo



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, I present my space water .....

O ROXO
48x28x28 
pll 24w 
arena

Taxiphyllum sp.
Riccardia chamedryfolia
Cryptocorynes sp.

Microrasbora erythromicron
Red cherrys








Regards


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

That is very special... I enjoy your technique. I would love to see more pictures... (and if you have a larger version..)


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

More pictures chadly  it is very equal ....
20-12-2009







13-01-10







7-02-10







3-3-10







larger version ??????? it is high quality 

Regards


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

Blown away!

Nice single piranha in there  (thats how I would go  )


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

That is simply awesome!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Very unique and beautiful.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks great! How do you get the crypts to grow up on the top?


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Exellent! Larger pictures!


----------



## leomessi (Mar 5, 2010)

that is absolutely beautiful! way to go, man! ****ing beautiful


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

The crypto is in the great flowerpot with substratum

Thank you very much for your comment.

Larger picture








Regards.

Excuse me for my bad english, thank you


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Your english is probably a lot better than my spanish. Nice job! I've never considered planting in pots to bring the crypts up higher. Interesting.


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

*excellent composition Reca
beautiful landscape
I really like*
un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Increible. Es muy bonito. How low did it take for the Riccardia chamedryfolia to grow out that much? Bien hecho.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice once again! Thank you for the larger picture, I like seeing more texture and being able to tell for sure which plants are which.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Really nice work. What kind of moss is that exactly?


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

What a great original tank, layout and use of plants. Well done.


----------



## tak13 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## msabat (Jun 7, 2009)

beautiful tank, be proud!


----------



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

Good job, it looks incredible.


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Really nice work.

Best regards, Manuel.


----------



## pedrito (Jul 6, 2009)

An aquarium contest


----------

